# Beethoven by Eugen Jochum



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Which cycle has better performances? What do you think are the characteristics of each one?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I guess I'll have to compare them myself.










Challenge accepted!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I have all of them. My preference is for the London cycle on EMI. It's more consistent across the cycle and in excellent sound. Enjoy comparing them. Jochum is always worth hearing in my book anyway.


----------



## Chatellerault (Apr 4, 2017)

Got two LP's from the Concertgebouw cycle and I really like his tempos, the recorded sound, everything.
The other ones I only heard on Youtube and so on so I can't truly compare but RCO is my favourite. I wouldn't even consider the first cycle because of the huge progresses in recording technology from the 50's to late 60's.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I have them all too. The best sound is the EMI but the RCO isn't shabbilly recorded either. I rarely listen to the earlier BPO/BRSO set as the recordings and performances aren't up to Jochum's later accounts for me (except for a rather good 8th). The RCO set is leaner and works better in the even-numbered symphonies (especially the 4th & 8th) whilst the EMI set has some very good accounts (esp. the the 6th and 8th) and a few that just don't work for me (the 5th and especally a very dull 9th). I probably prefer the RCO set, tbh, but as realdealblues said, Jochum is a conductor always worth hearing and none of these sets are turkeys.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What, he did more than one? Wow, the things you learn around here. I just have the EMI, so I chose that one.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------

